# Try Fantasy Grounds for free during FG Con 2012 July 20 - 22



## smiteworks (Jul 4, 2012)

More details here: FG Virtual Con 2012 - Fantasy Grounds Message Boards

So far, the scheduled games include D&D 3.5, D&D 4E, Pathfinder, Savage Worlds, Rolemaster Classic, Mutants & Masterminds, Dresden Files, The One and AD&D.

*Summary: *You can try out Fantasy Grounds for free since most games won't need a license (the majority of the Con GMs are running Ultimate editions of Fantasy Grounds.)  Slots are still open but will be filled on a first-come first-served basis.  New games are being added, so check back up until the Con kicks off.  If you already have a Full or Lite license but wanted to see a different ruleset in action, you can try it out for free without having to buy any additional rulesets.

High level details of the convention, with links to more information and individual discussion threads:

Dates: Friday 20th - Sunday 22nd July.

Steps to Play:

Register a forum account on the Fantasy Grounds Website
Check the Game Calendar link on the main menu and look for _FGCon 2012 games
Sign up for the slot
Download and install Fantasy Grounds as an "unregistered" version.  It will activate and allow you to play and connect to an Ultimate license during game-time
Get a headset and install Teamspeak to have voice as well as text during the game
Enjoy as the GM hosts the game and walks everyone through the basics of playing on Fantasy Grounds


----------



## wbcreighton (Jul 17, 2012)

I see that there are 8 Pathfinder sessions running this weekend and 1 D&D 4e.  For a total of 27 sessions.  Lots to choose from.

Looks like a good place to check out a great alternate to the cancelled D&D VTT.

There is a Google spreadsheet convention schedule:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuS4bmZlL0uUdEhLRnQyUFp3cGtkU3g5Ti1jWHZMOGc#gid=0


----------

